# beastdrol and helladrol



## timeswift (Mar 12, 2011)

any reviews on beastdrol and helladrol they're sounding like powerful PH.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 12, 2011)

timeswift said:


> any reviews on beastdrol and helladrol they're sounding like powerful PH.



yes indeed there are a bunch of reviews on these 2 products.just do a quick google search.are you thinking of running one of these?


----------



## timeswift (Mar 12, 2011)

yes i'm thinking of running them are they good to run alone? or dio they need t be stacked?


----------



## mich29 (Mar 12, 2011)

timeswift said:


> yes i'm thinking of running them are they good to run alone? or dio they need t be stacked?



solo bro for ya first run.do you know about cycle supports,pct? whats your ph/ds knowledge and lifting knowledge,stats etc?


----------



## bigbeef (Mar 12, 2011)

Man they are both great products, but beast will probably the favorite for most. I love the stuff. I personally get great results on just 10mg a day. Most start at 10, then 20 on second week, and 30 on third week and possibly 4th week. I have done it both ways and have to say 10mg a day for 4 weeks yields just as good of results


----------



## Joeie (Apr 8, 2011)

i've takin it for 2 months with no pct, had the idea of taking 4 pills a day, then have my testosterone checked to see if it lowered it,which it did. now i have to get an mri done cause doc doesnt know why my test levels are so low, didnt tell him about beastdrol. good way to get test from a doc. and beastdrol works!!!! had huge gains in the gym and in size, packs on serious muscle, havent had any side effects other than test levels dropping, best supplement i've ever taken by far


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 9, 2011)

Joeie said:


> i've takin it for 2 months with no pct, had the idea of taking 4 pills a day, then have my testosterone checked to see if it lowered it,which it did. now i have to get an mri done cause doc doesnt know why my test levels are so low, didnt tell him about beastdrol. good way to get test from a doc. and beastdrol works!!!! had huge gains in the gym and in size, packs on serious muscle, havent had any side effects other than test levels dropping, best supplement i've ever taken by far


 Be completely honest with the doc.


----------

